# How does 1/48 Scale fit with 40k ?



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I see this come up from time to time.

Recently I've decided to use non-GW models for my Inquisitor Stormtroopers and IG Allies.

I chose the Merkava as my "counts as Lehman Russ" mainly because I like the look of the tank.

So here are some photos compared to an old Predator I have. I think is fits in quite well being a little shorter, but not much, a little longer and about the same width.

That is a GW guardsman in the turret hatch.





























Here is a full line up

Left to right are:
1/35 Centurion, 1/35 Abrams, GW Land Raider, 1/48 Bradley, 1/48 Merkava, GW Predator, GW Rhino


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

looks too small, 1/35th i would say is a better match, GW tanks are undersized anyway


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I would agree, looks far too small when you've got to take into account armour and whatnot. Unless it's a 2-man crew...


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Nah 1/35 is way too big

The only real difference is that the Preadator is wider and shorter so looks a bit more chunky. 

It's also taller but that is because it is based on a tall "M113" chassis.The lower profile of an actual MBT fit just fine. The height difference is minimal any way.

I'll pst a picture compared to my 1/35 scale Centurion tomorrow and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Nah 1/35 is way too big
> 
> The only real difference is that the Preadator is wider and shorter so looks a bit more chunky.
> 
> ...


well if your happy with it why are you asking for our opinion? the scale isnt really relevant, its how the vehicle matches the into a scale-less set of models, some 1/48 will look ok some 1/35 also fit well, but equally some vehicles at 1/72 will also fit into the 40k world, but the tank presented looks too small to pass as a russ, a russ isnt very long (sadly) but its very tall.

Plus i had a 1/35 merkava until recently which was a good scale for 40k,yes it was larger than the vehicle but that meant you wouldnt get accused of modeling for advantage, the silhouette on your tank is considerably smaller than what a russ offers.


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree with Bits. You could be accused of modeling for advantage with such a short profile as compared to an actual Russ. I don't have any suggestions for other tanks though. What you could do in an effort of fairness is allow your opponent to shoot at the tank up to a couple inches above it. You would basically assume a ghost Russ around the Merk that they could shoot at.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

a 1/35 Scale M1 is bigger than a Land Raider, I can't see a Merkava being any smaller, so it would look a bit daft in my book.

Swings and round a bout really. Even if it has a slightly lower profile it still has to expose the same amount of hull to see over cover, maybe even more. 

It's not that important anyway, I've posted the pic's here because I've not seen anywhere else that directly compares the scale models and GW stuff. 

You can make up your own mind just as I have.

More pics on the way once I finish the 48 scale Bradley.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

The scale of GW tanks is pretty much 1/40 scale in width and length, but about 1/30 scale in height (IE - they are quite small in footprint, but are utterly huge in their vertical size).

That tank would look ok as a predator, but its way too short to be a leman russ.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

added more pics to first post


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

From conversiontutorials on youtube I got the sense that 1/48 is the most popular choice.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmmm...... I could possibly start IG using Tamiya models? That's an interesting thought. I may look into that.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm certainly heading that way.

I might end up goinng with what sdome of the guys have said and use M2's for Rhinos and Merkavas for Predators.

Might have a look at KV-1 or 2 for Leman Russ


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm considering how cool a retro style marines army may look if I can scrounge the parts and use a previously mentioned M113.


----------

